# Rhino Rack let me down :(



## roge (Jun 22, 2013)

I thought this information might be relevant for fellow Yak fishers.
I had been looking for an easier way to get my Revo 13 onto my roof racks.After a bit of net surfing i found this http://www.rhinorack.com.au/AccSubCateg ... 09_78.aspx
i called around locally ,but no one had one in stock so i turned to Ebay and found a dealer that had one brand new with free postage .
Anyway it arrived quickly,and i tried it out -not too bad.After getting the hang of it in the driveway ,i headed out to a local dam to chase some trout.
As i was loading the yak up again ,the 3 piece support pole wouldn't tighten up,making it useless.I had to risk loading the yak without the support pole so i could get home.
I contacted Rhino Rack about this problem,and was surprised and disappointed by their response.They told me it wasnt their problem and i should only contact the ebay seller.The ebay seller was pretty cool about it and offered to pay half the freight for return of the pole (Back to W.A.)
I felt that Rhino Rack should sort this problem as they were the manufacturer and i didnt want to spend anymore money on freight.
I again contacted Rhino Rack who ,after stalling me with mention of consulting their "engineer" (the pole is a commonly available tent pole made in china) offered to sell me a new pole for $38! :shock: 
I had originally gone for the Rhino Rack product as it was 'Australian" (The whole thing is made in china),now i wish i hadnt bothered.
In the end i bought a replacement pole for $8 from Rays.I wont touch Rhino Rack gear again.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I would have thought the first port of call for a warranty claim would have been the eBay seller who would in turn take it up with Rhino Rack. I presume it was a new one.

Without knowing whether it came through the recognised, I guess rhino might be reluctant to touch it because who know where it came from.....was it new, was it a counterfeit, was it 3rd ahand brand new?

Not trying to make excuses just thinking that I'd probably be acting thesane if I was rhino. If the origin was through normal channels then yes, you'd expect they'd be a bit helpful in facilitating a fix.


----------



## DocTas (Mar 30, 2012)

I know some manufacturers(in the automotive trade at least) class items sold on Ebay as second hand and will not honor any warranty. This is because they can't always guarantee where it came from and also they want to support there distributors/local businesses.


----------



## roge (Jun 22, 2013)

The item wasn't definately not counterfeit,in a earlier email Rhino Rack acknowledged the seller was legit,then backed away later.The item was brand new unopened.The seller has heaps of this stuff for sale.I would have returned it if it was local,but when i could buy a new pole for less than the cost of postage - i think not.Any company that wont stand behind their product has lost me i'm afraid.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Guess I won't buy "Rhino" based on that episode :-(


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> I would have thought the first port of call for a warranty claim would have been the eBay seller who would in turn take it up with Rhino Rack. I presume it was a new one.
> 
> Without knowing whether it came through the recognised, I guess rhino might be reluctant to touch it because who know where it came from.....was it new, was it a counterfeit, was it 3rd ahand brand new?
> 
> Not trying to make excuses just thinking that I'd probably be acting thesane if I was rhino. If the origin was through normal channels then yes, you'd expect they'd be a bit helpful in facilitating a fix.


Yes you are right, Con. But I am confident that had this been a Hobie product response would have been different. We should support those manufacturers and retailers who support us. It may have been beyond the call of duty, but 0/10 for rhino here.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Can't beat the Rack and Roll. I have used it on my Ford Focus with Rhino racks and using now on the Subaru with Thule racks. Capable of loading the AI no worries.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Agreed, sounds like poor service. What goes around comes around, as they say.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Forget the rest. Stick to Thule
Engineered to the best possible standards and if you go to an actual Thule retailer the people there know what they are talking about. I went to a retailer near Botany (Sydney) and the guys there were fantastic, in not only asking all my questions about buying a Hullavator, but also helped me setting it up on the car.
Not so sure whether you would get the same degree of knowledge going to one of the many "auto parts" shops which sell such systems.
Anyway, just my experience


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Have heard a few people rave about Thule, they must be doing something right.
I have Rhino racks, and while they have worked fine so far (they are just plain racks, not much to fail on them) the finish is poor and they are quickly deteriorating - and all they have ever carried is a plastic 'yak (or 2) and 2-3 times a few pieces of timber.


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing...
Customer service is always king.
Manufacturer should be able to back up suppliers whether retail or online?
Just my thoughts
Cheers TC


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I load the AI hull without the support pole, but my racks are bolted to the roof


----------



## Monstaf1sh (Sep 16, 2013)

In hind sight if you would have bought at a local dealer it would have been fine..
If you look at it from the perspective of buying it locally then finding a problem with it you wouldnt go straight to rhino youd take it up with the seller as it is their responsibility.
I dont like buying certain items online for this reason. 
On the other end of things I hate shops that tell you to go to the company for warranty when you bought it from that shop in the first place.


----------



## roge (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Monsta
I did try to buy locally - not always easy in Tassie though.
Would the result have been any different - who knows?


----------



## Monstaf1sh (Sep 16, 2013)

I think it would make the difference being able to deal with someone face to face plus no shipping costs back and forth.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Any update on how this has panned, any progress with a solution or are you rid gained the fact that it's not worth the effort?


----------



## roge (Jun 22, 2013)

I expressed my disappointed to Rhino-didnt hear back.
I've chalked it up to experience- bought a replacement pole from Rays.You live and learn


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

http://www.consumer.tas.gov.au/australi ... guarantees

Claims against the manufacturer (refer to page 30 of the guide)

A manufacturer is a person or business that:

makes or puts goods together
has their name on the goods, or
imports the goods (if the maker does not have an office in Australia).

A manufacturer must provide a remedy when goods fail to meet the consumer guarantees for:

acceptable quality
matching description
repairs and spare parts

A manufacturer must honour:

any additional promise or representation they made about the goods
a consumer's rights under consumer guarantees regardless of whether the goods are covered by any warranty.

If the manufacturer refuses to honour an express warranty or fails to do so within a reasonable period of time, the consumer can:

take legal action in a tribunal or court to enforce the warranty
assert their rights under the consumer guarantees
ask for compensation for consequential loss
ask for an amount covering any drop in the value of the goods. This amount must be equal to or less than the difference between the current value of the goods and the lowest of either the:
average retail price of the goods at the time of purchase, or
the actual price paid.
ask for compensation for any reasonably foreseeable loss suffered due to the manufacturer's failure to meet the consumer guarantees. Reasonably foreseeable cost including costs of inspecting and returning the goods to the manufacturer (refer to page 28 of the guide).

Top_of_page


----------



## roge (Jun 22, 2013)

I might send this off to Rhino - Thanks Filthy


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Roge,
I am selling my Thule "Slide" bars. If you want to try them out, give a shout.
They would work well with the yout Hobie.
Cheers,
Rod. Taroona


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Your first call should always be to who sold you the product. If you cannot get satisfaction there then you should consider pursuing the manufacturer. Many manufacturers will not deal with Joe public, it is just a hassle for them, they would rather sell bulk product to retailer.

Also worth considering is the fact that if the ebay seller is not a licenced / endorsed Rhino retailer then the product could well be non genuine. My brother in law spends a lot of time in China for his work, they manufacture and import aluminium composite panels for the building industry. He can take any product he likes over to China and have it replicated to the finest detail at a fraction of the price. There are so many manufacturing places over there that you can get absolutely anything copied. A classic example that he bought home for us were some 'Beats' cordless headphones http://www.jbhifi.com.au/portable/m...eats-by-dr-dre/wireless-solo-black-sku-87652/. Retailing for over $300 in Australia, he bought our family 5 sets of these for $15 each direct from a factory that makes them for an ebay seller who passes them off at about $180 a pair. I have a friend with a genuine pair and we could not make out any notable difference between mine and the genuine article.

My point is that Rhino have no way of telling if the item you're trying to return to them as faulty is actually theirs. If it is then they have an obligation to the entity that they sold it to (i.e. the ebay dealer who is ultimately their customer) not you. Your ebay dealer has an obligation to you, so this is where your attention should always be directed in the first instance.

Kev


----------

